# CPC Certification Verification



## Delmajesty (Jun 22, 2018)

For a lack of a better place to put this, I am leaving it here.  I am leaving my employer next week and am training my replacement.  I am not CPC certified, but she stated that she was.  Today, she asked me a question that she would HAVE to know if she was certified so I went back to her resume thinking that maybe I confused her with another interviewee.  Her resume says CPC certified so I had the HR manager ask for her number.  I cannot pull her up under verifications.  It says non-certified member, just like it does with mine.  Can anyone tell me what it says on the verifications site when you are CPC certified?  If you are CPC certified, can you look yours up and respond with what it says?  

The reason I am looking is because something else came back as slightly non-truth and I want to verify her integrity.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## drewvinson23 (Jun 22, 2018)

When I look my certification up, it gives me a response that shows my credential, the earned date, the renewal date, and the status.

Hope this helps,

Drew Vinson
CPC 
NW Urology


----------



## Delmajesty (Jun 22, 2018)

drewvinson23 said:


> When I look my certification up, it gives me a response that shows my credential, the earned date, the renewal date, and the status.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> ...




Thanks, Drew.  Yes, that does help.


----------

